# Trawler Nordellite



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone have any photos of the Nordelite, built in Goole in 1953, wrecked off Newfoundland in 1964.

Thanks


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Newfoundland Sailor said:


> I was wondering if anyone have any photos of the Nordelite, built in Goole in 1953, wrecked off Newfoundland in 1964.
> 
> Thanks


If you google Goole Shipbuilding & Repair Company you will find a photograph of her sistership ''Nordepic'', there is not one of ''Nordellite'', but they were both the same. PS the ''Nordellite'' was renamed ''Rupert Brand 111'' in 1958.'cueball44'


----------

